# Audio-GD Panther power amp anyone?



## punk_guy182

Has anyone heard, tried or reviewd the Audio-GD power amplifier?
 I'm considering getting it to replace my current one, but I'd like to see some user impressions or a full detailed review before purchasing it. I'd like to match it with the Compass.

ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1


----------



## Haoting

This could be an alternative to the Panther. A tube hybrid amplifier from Xiangsheng. 80 W/ch and USB output. For about $150 USD (in China), this could be a category killer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Warning:* * I bought this Xiangsheng amplifier (in China) which has a voltage switch in the back, but it does not work in North America with **120 V. I was disappointed to find this out after returning to Canada. Until Xiangsheng sends me a step up/down transformer, I will not recommend Xiangsheng products to anyone.*






 Xiangsheng H-80BIII Tube Hybrid Amplifier with USB.

 Detailed Product Description 

 XiangSheng H-80B Tube and transistor mixed amplifiers

 This amplifier is our new products ,which have four sources signal input for selecting:AUX line input,CD/DVD input,MP3/PC input,USB input. 

 1) with USB Connector,can be connected to computer(PC/MAC) to play music from digital files directly. 

 2) Specially fitted with earphone outputting function, able for direct use of earphone to listen to tube amplifier (the impedance of earphone must between 32ohm-600ohm).
 3) Just connect your Portable Player (such as MP3, MP4 player etc) to the AMPLIFIER and hook it onto your home speakers and you will be astounded with the music quality.

 4) Can be connected to CD/DVD players.


 This nice amplifier adopts British Matisse improved preamplification Electric circuit ,
 use 6F1 tube and 6N7P tube for preamplification, tube 5Z4P for rectifying.It can drive large power sound box.The engineer especially recommends this amplifier for middle or small listening room. 


 Main Parameter:
 Signal to Noise Ratio : 89DB
 Input Impedance: 100K
 Output Impedance: 4~16 ohm
 Frenqueney responses: 10Hz to 40KHz
 Distortion: less than 0.01%
 Output Power: 80W×2
 SIZE: 340mm(width)×165mm(Height)×385mm(Depth)
 Net weight: 7.5kg


----------



## Hot Pixel

I definately digging the panther. Would look very sexy under my compass. Keep me posted if you find something.
 They only just released it though, so we'll have to wait for a bit.


----------



## insyte

The panther is making me wish I had a compass


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This could be an alternative to the Panther. A tube hybrid amplifier from Xiangsheng. 80 W/ch and USB output. For about $150 USD (in China), this could be a category killer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go check out Xiangsheng's Taobao store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Xiangsheng's online store
 Xiangsheng H-80BIII Tube Hybrid Amplifier with USB._

 

The link is in chinese and I don't speak the language.
 How does the amp sound like?
 Have you heard it?
 Any reviews?


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The link is in chinese and I don't speak the language.
 How does the amp sound like?
 Have you heard it?
 Any reviews?_

 

Xiangsheng has poor customer service and their products are not sold as advertised. It's best to look elsewhere.


----------



## mbd2884

Just looking at the pictures, makes me shudder as it would be costly. I would have to get new cables for the HD650 also.

 But one thing curious, looking at the pictures, there isn't a volume potentiometer right now. Hmm how to change the volume? Just being an ass, I'm sure one will be added soon, probably a Quad Alps Blue Velvet?


----------



## insyte

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just looking at the pictures, makes me shudder as it would be costly. I would have to get new cables for the HD650 also.

 But one thing curious, looking at the pictures, there isn't a volume potentiometer right now. Hmm how to change the volume? Just being an ass, I'm sure one will be added soon, probably a Quad Alps Blue Velvet?_

 

Control the volume with a preamp


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *insyte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Control the volume with a preamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly! The Panther is a power amplifier and not an integrated amplifier. Therefore, it has to be coupled to a preamp (Compass) that has a variable level output.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just looking at the pictures, makes me shudder as it would be costly. I would have to get new cables for the HD650 also.

 But one thing curious, looking at the pictures, there isn't a volume potentiometer right now. Hmm how to change the volume? Just being an ass, I'm sure one will be added soon, probably a Quad Alps Blue Velvet?_

 

use a preamp

 which is why compass would come in handy


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The link is in chinese and I don't speak the language.
 How does the amp sound like?
 Have you heard it?
 Any reviews?_

 

Punkguy, If you don't mind, I took some of your PM questions public and turned this post into a little commentary about Xiangsheng and their H-80BIII tube hybrid amplifier.

 You can check out Xiangsheng's English website here:

Hefei XiangSheng Electronic Co.,Ltd

 The model I purchased (H-80B III) is only posted on the Chinese version of Xiangsheng's website. It appears the same model number on the English website is a different product. So, be aware of that.

 Their email address is also listed on their website, so you can ask them how much the various products cost and how much is shipping for overseas customers. I'm currently living in China, so shipping was dirt cheap ($8 usd) for my amplifier. I had my wife order it for me at their Taobao website (China's eBay). Obvioulsy, the Xiangsheng staff can serve you in English since they have exported many of their models abroad.

 There are a lot of hidden gems in China, so paying $150-$300 USD for a tube or tube hybrid amplifier isn't abnormal at all. 

 There is certainly a headphone jack for headphone users. I'm more of a speakers guy, so I don't use that feature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The USB input on the amp allows you to play your music/video files from your computer or MP3 player. I believe the amp only works with Windows, sorry Mac fans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of Xiangsheng's products include a 115/230voltage switch. 

 Xiangsheng's most popular tube amps are the "Music Curve" and "Sweet Peach" product lines. You do have a choice of ordering one with a black or silver face plate on some of their models.

 Here's pictures of the back of the H-80B III tube hybrid amp. It can also serve as a pre-amp.










 Sorry, I don't have any pictures of what it looks like inside, and I don't plan on opening up my amp either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure if there is a DAC inside, but I assume there is one because it accepts USB input. It's better you ask the Xiangsheng staff some of your technical questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the sound quality, it sounds pretty damn good to me, especially for what I paid for it ($150 USD). Seriously, sound quality is a very subjective matter, so who am I to say if it sounds better or more detailed as compared to some other products. Besides, I've only had the amp for a couple days, so I would need at least a month to break it in and to fully assess the sound signature of this amp. 

 As of now, I can already feel that I suffer far less ear-fatigue from listening to music with my Xiangsheng tube hybrid amp as compared to what I had before which was a good 2 channel computer sound card + amplified speakers. 

 I think everyone should give tubes a try to determine if it suits their ears. 

 I would love to hear from others what their experiences have been from using Xiangsheng's products. At this point, I think they are one of the best kept secrets in the Hi-Fi world. As a new Xiangsheng fan, I may as well help them get some more attention.


----------



## dBs

These have piqued my interest. Hopefully more people on here have tried some of these and have some input on them. Considering their prices Im worried about their quality or something unforeseen. I know Kingwas quality and service first hand as well as through many of those who also praise his work. I wont be buying for a while so hopefully some information/confirmation comes along by then.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Punkguy, If you don't mind, I took some of your PM questions public and turned this post into a little commentary about Xiangsheng and their H-80BIII tube hybrid amplifier._

 

I don't mind. Thank you very much!


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Hope that tube amp sounds better than it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really want a Panther.... but for the money there is so much choice. Tempted to just buy a NAD integrated and just use the amp section.... hmm


----------



## punk_guy182

I's rather go for the Panther. But I'd like to see some reviews first and the canadian dollar getting stronger in regards of the US dollar.


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chum_2000_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hope that tube amp sounds better than it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Up close, it's actually a decent looking tube hybrid amplifier. I would say the Xiangsheng H-80B III amplifier looks quite neat when turned on with the tubes glowing a dim red colour. The faceplate is elegant, but the rough metal casing of the surrounding body and power supply does make it a bit too industrial looking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, the protective plastic cover does make it look a little cheap, but it can be removed. 

 Anway, I'm satisfied with warm tube sound quality of the Xiangsheng H-80B III tube hybrid amplifier. The only slight regret is maybe I should have paid $300 USD or so for one of Xiangsheng's top of the line "Music Curve" tube amps with the larger KT-88 or KT-100 tubes. Maybe, the larger and more expensive tubes results in even better sound quality. Who knows?

 D-2008A-KT100 Vacuum Tube Amplifier


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only slight regret is maybe I should have paid $300 USD or so for one of Xiangsheng's top of the line "Music Curve" tube amps with the larger KT-88 or KT-100 tubes. Maybe, the larger and more expensive tubes results in even better sound quality. Who knows?_

 

Do you know the sound caracteristics of their top of the line amplifiers? (2D 3D soundtage, details, musicality, sweetness, warmness)?

 I'm no expert but I don't think there is a correlation between the size of tubes and SQ.


----------



## Zanth

Tube size doesn't directly come into play, that is, some excellent amps are based off of 12au7 or 6dj8 designs (though mostly hybrids and preamps) whereas there are amps taht use el34's, 2a3's, 300b's, 45's, 211's, 845's, KT-88's etc. These are all "larger" in size but within this group the largest tubes aren't necessarily the best (at least not with a consensus).


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zanth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tube size doesn't directly come into play, that is, some excellent amps are based off of 12au7 or 6dj8 designs (though mostly hybrids and preamps) whereas there are amps taht use el34's, 2a3's, 300b's, 45's, 211's, 845's, KT-88's etc. These are all "larger" in size but within this group the largest tubes aren't necessarily the best (at least not with a consensus)._

 

Zanth, thanks for the info. 

 I've decided to post Grant Fidelity's informative guide on tubes. Grant Fidelity is a North American importer of high-end Chinese audio equipment. I don't work for them, but the owner (Ian) is definitely a wise man for importing some of these audio gems from China. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Grant Fidelity Home Audio | "Hi-End, Not High Priced"


 Why Tubes ?
 Tube audio used to be quite common back in the 50-60s then they were mostly replaced by transistor based audio at the mid to low end of the audio market. However, tube never really went away - it stays in the high end market and offers extraordinary enjoyment to music lovers. Ask why people choose to have tube audio? Here are a few common answers to you to consider: 

 Tubes sounds warmer and more musical than solid state and is widely perceived as true high fidelity. For the same money or less than solid state, you can experience real hi-fi and impress your friends, family and neighbours.

 Tubes are more fun than solid state and blend well with art and home décor. It has a much higher WAF (Wife Appreciation Factor) than conventional box electronics. It can truly be a living room conversational piece, as many of our female customers confirmed. Thanks to the sound of tubes, your music system sounds nearly like a live band playing when you entertain guests.

 Tube Components can be customized to your sound preference by installing different makes of tubes. So upgrading is a lot more affordable (you don’t have to run a garage sale to sell off old electronics). A different set of tubes instantly gives you new sounding component. Solid State components are next to impossible to modify/improve by the end user.

 Tubes are easy to maintain and repair as the circuitry is less complicated than solid state. Most tube amp maintenance is really just about putting in a new tubes – as simple as changing light bulbs.

 Tubes are NOT more expensive than solid state, contrary to many people’s perception. With many products and components nowadays manufactured in China and distributed by reputable North American audio resellers, tube audio has never been more affordable and reliable.

 Tubes can last a long time. The smaller pre-amp tubes can last anywhere from 10,000 to 100,000 hours. Some military grade pre-amp mini tubes can last 200,000 hours. Larger power and driver tubes usually last 5,000 hours. At 4 hours per day use, 5,000 hours = 3.5 years. Many people upgrade their cars more often than that


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hot Pixel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I definately digging the panther. Would look very sexy under my compass. Keep me posted if you find something.
 They only just released it though, so we'll have to wait for a bit._

 

Hot Pixel, I think your the only honest guy to admit the Compass is just alright, but it's kinda amusing reading all the Compass fanboys grill you for your comments.


----------



## squall343

From what i read from audio gd forum with my limited mandarin understanding

 there seem to be an audio gd speaker? but look like they do not sell them overseas


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Punkguy, If you don't mind, I took some of your PM questions public and turned this post into a little commentary about Xiangsheng and their H-80BIII tube hybrid amplifier.

 You can check out Xiangsheng's English website here:

Hefei XiangSheng Electronic Co.,Ltd

 The model I purchased (H-80B III) is only posted on the Chinese version of Xiangsheng's website. It appears the same model number on the English website is a different product. So, be aware of that.

 Their email address is also listed on their website, so you can ask them how much the various products cost and how much is shipping for overseas customers. I'm currently living in China, so shipping was dirt cheap ($8 usd) for my amplifier. I had my wife order it for me at their Taobao website (China's eBay). Obvioulsy, the Xiangsheng staff can serve you in English since they have exported many of their models abroad.

 There are a lot of hidden gems in China, so paying $150-$300 USD for a tube or tube hybrid amplifier isn't abnormal at all. 

 There is certainly a headphone jack for headphone users. I'm more of a speakers guy, so I don't use that feature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The USB input on the amp allows you to play your music/video files from your computer or MP3 player. I believe the amp only works with Windows, sorry Mac fans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of Xiangsheng's products include a 115/230voltage switch. 

 Xiangsheng's most popular tube amps are the "Music Curve" and "Sweet Peach" product lines. You do have a choice of ordering one with a black or silver face plate on some of their models.

 Here's pictures of the back of the H-80B III tube hybrid amp. It can also serve as a pre-amp.










 Sorry, I don't have any pictures of what it looks like inside, and I don't plan on opening up my amp either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure if there is a DAC inside, but I assume there is one because it accepts USB input. It's better you ask the Xiangsheng staff some of your technical questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the sound quality, it sounds pretty damn good to me, especially for what I paid for it ($150 USD). Seriously, sound quality is a very subjective matter, so who am I to say if it sounds better or more detailed as compared to some other products. Besides, I've only had the amp for a couple days, so I would need at least a month to break it in and to fully assess the sound signature of this amp. 

 As of now, I can already feel that I suffer far less ear-fatigue from listening to music with my Xiangsheng tube hybrid amp as compared to what I had before which was a good 2 channel computer sound card + amplified speakers. 

 I think everyone should give tubes a try to determine if it suits their ears. 

 I would love to hear from others what their experiences have been from using Xiangsheng's products. At this point, I think they are one of the best kept secrets in the Hi-Fi world. As a new Xiangsheng fan, I may as well help them get some more attention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Since that thing obviously has a DAC, does anyone know how only the DAC sounds? This looks to be good for a student who wants as few components and high SQ, and cheaply. But it all depends on that DAC, too.

 Thanks,
 Nkk


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since that thing obviously has a DAC, does anyone know how only the DAC sounds? This looks to be good for a student who wants as few components and high SQ, and cheaply. But it all depends on that DAC, too.

 Thanks,
 Nkk_

 

I'm not 100% sure this offers high SQ.


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not 100% sure this offers high SQ._

 

I can tell you that my Xiangsheng tube hybrid amplifier has amazing sound quality. On a scale of one to ten, I would rate my Xiangsheng H-80BIII on a price and performance aspect a solid 9/10. 

 I'm very satisfied with Xiangsheng's product. I can imagine their "Sweet Peach" and "Music Curve" tube amplifiers would be 10/10 in sound quality. 

 I'm pretty sure my Xiangsheng amplifier at 1/5 the price of an Audio-Gd (panther + compass) is more satisfying to listen to. After listening to a tube hybrid or tube amplifier, I'll never go back to listening to solid-state audio equipment again.


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall343* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From what i read from audio gd forum with my limited mandarin understanding

 there seem to be an audio gd speaker? but look like they do not sell them overseas_

 

Audio-gd makes speakers? Got any pictures you can share with us?


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Audio-gd makes speakers? Got any pictures you can share with us?_

 

SP-5 ÍÅ¹º(½ØÖ¹µ½10ÈÕ)(74Â¥¸üÐÂPCÌ××°¼Û¸ñ)[î£Ö¾ÒôÏì¼¼ÊõÂÛÌ³]

 from here..but not too sure whether it is the picture of the speakers


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I can imagine their "Sweet Peach" and "Music Curve" tube amplifiers would be 10/10 in sound quality. 

 I'm pretty sure my Xiangsheng amplifier at 1/5 the price of an Audio-Gd (panther + compass) is more satisfying to listen to. After listening to a tube hybrid or tube amplifier, I'll never go back to listening to solid-state audio equipment again._

 

You have to listen to those products before comparing.


----------



## techfreakazoid

So no one has tested the Panther to date? I'm contemplating between a dedicated amp and passive bookshelf speakers vs. active monitors via the Compass preamp outputs. Leaning towards the latter solution, though am curious of the Panther's performance.


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can tell you that my Xiangsheng tube hybrid amplifier has amazing sound quality. On a scale of one to ten, I would rate my Xiangsheng H-80BIII on a price and performance aspect a solid 9/10. 

 I'm very satisfied with Xiangsheng's product. I can imagine their "Sweet Peach" and "Music Curve" tube amplifiers would be 10/10 in sound quality. 

 I'm pretty sure my Xiangsheng amplifier at 1/5 the price of an Audio-Gd (panther + compass) is more satisfying to listen to. After listening to a tube hybrid or tube amplifier, I'll never go back to listening to solid-state audio equipment again._

 

I am very sorry if I am being dense here, but are you reffering to the DAC, amp, or both?

 Thanks
 Nkk


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am very sorry if I am being dense here, but are you reffering to the DAC, amp, or both?

 Thanks
 Nkk_

 

I would suggest to you and others to read Lampizator's websiteLukasz Fikus Lampizator , and you'll surely understand (like I have) that tubes are the way to audio heaven.


----------



## rx7mark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *techfreakazoid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So no one has tested the Panther to date? I'm contemplating between a dedicated amp and passive bookshelf speakers vs. active monitors via the Compass preamp outputs. Leaning towards the latter solution, though am curious of the Panther's performance._

 


 I am also trying to decide between a Panther or another used 2 channel amp. Lots of choices out there. I have a Compass now and some mid level Mission floor standing speakers that are not being used currently and would like to have the option of using my Compass/Dell laptop music server with the speakers.

 I am very satisfied, thrilled even, with the performance and value of the Compass and based on that I am very tempted to order a Panther even though there has been no review to date. Unfortunatly funds aren't quite there yet so I will be waiting and watching here for a review.

 So who will be the first to order?

 Mark


----------



## punk_guy182

I'll order if you order Mark. Deal?


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since that thing obviously has a DAC, does anyone know how only the DAC sounds? This looks to be good for a student who wants as few components and high SQ, and cheaply. But it all depends on that DAC, too.

 Thanks,
 Nkk_

 

I've emailed Xiangsheng and they have told me that they use the C-Media DAC chip in their tube amps with USB input.


----------



## Haoting

Does anyone have the money to buy this amplifier? Has anyone ever heard it? Some audiophiles claim this is the best amplifier in the world. True?







 Ongaku Amplifier
 Audio Note Japan
 $80,000

 This legendary 27-watt power amplifier uses a single-ended triode circuit and is hand crafted in a Tokyo workshop by Hiroyasu Kondo, a world-renowned engineer who uses 20 pounds of silver throughout the amp, including silver wire in the windings of the hand-made transformers. The Ongaku has been in production since the 1980s and produces a pure, transparent sound that no other amplifier can match. "You are buying a work of art," says Steven Klein, whose Nashua, N.H.-based company, Sounds of Silence, is the sole U.S. distributor for Audio Note Japan. For the ultimate sound, Klein recommends customers add Kondo-san's handmade M-1000 preamplifier, which costs $85,000 and includes a phono stage. Also, because Audio Note Japan amplifiers put out relatively few watts of power, they require high-efficiency speakers.

 For more information, visit Kondo Audio Note or Sounds of Silence | Home Page (U.S. distributor).


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've emailed Xiangsheng and they have told me that they use the C-Media DAC chip in their tube amps with USB input._

 

Is that good? I searched google, and got nothing. I did find that most devices with it sound good to people, but could not find out if the good ones sounded good becuase of the other components (thus DAC=average), or if the bad ones sounded bad because of the other components (thus DAC=pretty good).

 Thanks,
 Nkk


----------



## rx7mark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll order if you order Mark. Deal?_

 

I am seriously tempted. Unfortunately the IRS got what was in my piggy bank, so it might be a little while until I recover.

 I'll let you know when I have the funds!

 Mark


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7mark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am seriously tempted. Unfortunately the IRS got what was in my piggy bank, so it might be a little while until I recover.

 I'll let you know when I have the funds!

 Mark_

 

a'ight!


----------



## Haoting

Why not just by a NAD if your going to buy a solid state amp in Canada/US? 

 Does anyone know if you have to pay duties for importing stuff from China. I'm asking the Canucks and Yankees out there. Quebecois if you'd prefer, Punkguy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What would be the final Canadian price for a Panther including exchange rates, shipping charges, Paypal fees, and duties? $600 Cdn?


----------



## punk_guy182

I have actually never paid any duty fees or taxes when my items were shipped by EMS. However, DHL, UPS and FedEx are a pain in the you know what when they tell you that you have to pay excessive fees to receive your package.
 There is a strong chance that I will get the Panther but not right now because I am broke and I will stay broke for quite awhile.


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that good? I searched google, and got nothing. I did find that most devices with it sound good to people, but could not find out if the good ones sounded good becuase of the other components (thus DAC=average), or if the bad ones sounded bad because of the other components (thus DAC=pretty good).

 Thanks,
 Nkk_

 

C-Media is better known for their sound chips in sound cards, but I assume Xiangsheng used C-Media's DACs as a lower priced alternative to BB, AKM, Onkyo, etc. You would probably have to ask C-Media what makes their DACs as good or better than their competitors' DACs. 

 Anyway, my tube hybrid amplifier does sound good (for the price paid), but what I'm not satisfied with is Xiangsheng's service. When I asked if I could upgrade to one of their more expensive tube amp models, they refused. This is where I know Kingwa at Audio-gd would gladly except an exchange for something more expensive. 

 Xiangsheng needs to get their act together and provide better service if they want to get more attention abroad.


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_C-Media is better known for their sound chips in sound cards, but I assume Xiangsheng used C-Media's DACs as a lower priced alternative to BB, AKM, Onkyo, etc. You would probably have to ask C-Media what makes their DACs as good or better than their competitors' DACs. 

 Anyway, my tube hybrid amplifier does sound good (for the price paid), but what I'm not satisfied with is Xiangsheng's service. When I asked if I could upgrade to one of their more expensive tube amp models, they refused. This is where I know Kingwa at Audio-gd would gladly except an exchange for something more expensive. 

 Xiangsheng needs to get their act together and provide better service if they want to get more attention abroad._

 

Thank you,
 Nkk


----------



## Haoting

Xiangsheng is now allowing me to exchange my tube hybrid amplifier if I want to. They must be reading my posts. Oh yeah, I did introduce them to the wonderful Head-Fi community after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check out these awesome looking DIY amplifiers from China at their Taobao store. ($1 USD = 6.83 RMB)

 Some of those integrated amplifiers look like they can kick Panther's butt at half the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ê×Ò³-ÒâÉùÒôÏìHIFIDIY-¼ÒÓÃµçÆ÷/hifiÒôÏì/¶ú»ú-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7mark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am also trying to decide between a Panther or another used 2 channel amp. Lots of choices out there. I have a Compass now and some mid level Mission floor standing speakers that are not being used currently and would like to have the option of using my Compass/Dell laptop music server with the speakers.

 I am very satisfied, thrilled even, with the performance and value of the Compass and based on that I am very tempted to order a Panther even though there has been no review to date. Unfortunatly funds aren't quite there yet so I will be waiting and watching here for a review.

 So who will be the first to order?

 Mark_

 

Looking at Audio-gd's consignment page, it looks like Alvin in Singapore has the distinction of being the first owner of the Panther so hopefully, he'll post his impressions.


----------



## punk_guy182

I hope Alvin knows how to write in english.


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope Alvin knows how to write in english. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They all can speak English in Singapore, well at least Singlish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Punkguy, I see your selling your Little Dot tube amp. After a couple weeks listening to my Xiangsheng tube-hybrid amplifier, I kinda realize that solid state provides more of a wow listening experience factor while tubes are more of a warm (maybe even boring) less detailed sound.


----------



## arcer63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They all can speak English in Singapore, well at least Singlish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Punkguy, I see your selling your Little Dot tube amp. After a couple weeks listening to my Xiangsheng tube-hybrid amplifier, I kinda realize that solid state provides more of a wow listening experience factor while tubes are more of a warm (maybe even boring) less detailed sound._

 

So are you recommending that Mark hold onto his LD? Im just trying to figure it out.

 I considered ordering the Panther now, but I dont even have speakers yet, so that would necessitate another 300-400 purchase (after the compass too). If I spent 1100 that quickly, I think I'd get sick, or killed, or both. 

 Living with parents provides no freedom. I cant wait until I graduate. Then I wont have to justify purchases, because I'll be making more then either of them. (maybe) Probably just as much. (if I can find a job)


----------



## Ricochet

I’m ready to order Panther, been stopping myself not to send Cherry e-mail last couple of days lol, as this is my first proper stereo gear and I’m still learning about speakers and amps and everything.


----------



## punk_guy182

I'm getting rid of my Little dot headamp. I'm also selling my little dot power amp but I haven't placed the add yet.


----------



## Zanth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They all can speak English in Singapore, well at least Singlish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Punkguy, I see your selling your Little Dot tube amp. After a couple weeks listening to my Xiangsheng tube-hybrid amplifier, I kinda realize that solid state provides more of a wow listening experience factor while tubes are more of a warm (maybe even boring) less detailed sound._

 

If this is your experience that is really too bad. A tube amp that sounds boring and less detailed is designed improperly. There is a reason that the best amps in the world are usually considered to be tube amps.


----------



## Ricochet

Well the Panther is ordered, boohohooo!
 Now I need small speakers.


----------



## punk_guy182

Man! Give us your impressions as soon as you get it. I'm waiting to sell my T_150 and once I have the funds I'm getting the Panther.


----------



## Ricochet

Not sure if there be any good from my impressions as I’m total noob and this will be my first step. All what I been using before is Logitech Z5500 computer speakers.


----------



## punk_guy182

dude! What does your setup look like beside having the panther? You need at least a good DAC, good cables, good speakers and perhaps a preamp. The Compass could take care both of the DAC and preamp.

 If you are in the US, I would consider getting NHT speakers. There is a big sale of them. The classic 3 is a must if you like dynamics, bass, details and clarity. Shipping is free in the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


NHT specials :: Audio-Video Logic

 However, if you like speakers that offer great imaging and that are not too bassy, you can look at PSB image series, there is a pair on sale here: http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....oorstanding-sp
 I own the PSB Image B25 but I would trade them for the NHT if I lived in the US.


----------



## Ricochet

Yes I have Compass for a week now, cables I’m planning make myself and interconnects.
 So now I’m looking for speakers on second hand market in UK. I need some small speakers because room in my little studio that I rent is very small. There B&W 601s3 in members market atm that I consider, but not sure how well they will work with Panther and in small room right against wall.


----------



## punk_guy182

Putting them against the wall is okay, you will feel the bass even more. Important thing is to elevate the speakers if you put them on a table. I actually am looking for stands to elevate my speakers that are on my table. If you're looking to buy cables, Blue Jeans Cables offers very good quality cables for a very decent price. All my cables are from them. Blue Jeans Cable -- Broadcast-Quality Cables at Reasonable Prices


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zanth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If this is your experience that is really too bad. A tube amp that sounds boring and less detailed is designed improperly. There is a reason that the best amps in the world are usually considered to be tube amps._

 

Recently, I listened to my Journey/Steve Perry songs on FLAC, but this time at higher volumes and I have finally realized my Xiangsheng H-80BIII tube hybrid amplifier does provide excellent detail, good seperation, and a wide soundstage. Actually, in some songs, I heard some things I've never heard before. Anway, I've been too critical for a "tube amp" product that only costs $150. It really is a great bang for the buck and I believe it is a category killer considering it does include a USB DAC, headphone amp, pre-amp, and integrated stereo tube hybrid amplifier - all in one easy to listen to and nice looking package.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Haoting, I would be interested to know what sort of SS gear you have heard/owned in the past that you are comparing your H-80BIII to - you have made a lot of comments about how you believe it to be better than the Panther (even though I think I am correct in saying that you don't own any Audio GD gear, yet alone ever heard a Panther). 

 I can understand why some people flat out prefer the sound of tube amps, and then again some people prefer SS - everyone has different preferences and it is all subjective. I just don't really see how you can make sweeping statements like the XianSheng gear looks like "it can kick the Panther's butt at half the price"? In fairness it's not really the "looks" that make great audio gear, the proof is in actually hearing the gear for yourself and then making your own mind up. Or at the very least reading reviews of people who HAVE listened to both sets of gear and can give a valid opinion.

 Ok, so you love the amp that you bought. Thats great, and its great to hear your opinion on that gear as its certainly an amp I might consider buying. But I just dont see how you can make comments on Audio GD gear that you haven't even heard?


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chum_2000_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I just don't really see how you can make sweeping statements like the XianSheng gear looks like "it can kick the Panther's butt at half the price"? _

 

Your right, I shouldn't pass judgement on gear I have not heard such as the Panther, but it was more of an assumption than a factual statement. 
 I was giving my opinion after listening to my first tube (hybrid) gear and drawing the conclusion like many tube fans (on various forums) have also said before, and that is tube gear sounds warmer, more musical, and causes less ear-fatigue than solid state components. 

 Anyway, I doubt my Xiangsheng amplifier/DAC does beat the Panther/Compass combination in overall sound quality, but for one-quarter the price of Audio-Gd's Panther amp/Compass DAC combo, the Xiangsheng H-80BIII tube hybrid amp (with USB DAC) does deliver the nice "tube sound quality" for those on a tight budget (sub-
 $200 integrated amplifier category).


----------



## squall343

If you think ur xiangsheng amp is good
 Just start your own thread, no point going to a audio gd amp thread and telling us how ur good ur xiangsheng is

 Is like going to a AKG appreciation thread and telling people that sennheiser is the best


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall343* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you think ur xiangsheng amp is good
 Just start your own thread, no point going to a audio gd amp thread and telling us how ur good ur xiangsheng thread is
_

 

Good point. We're all waiting for the Panther owners to express their thoughts on their new amplifier, but it still hasn't happened.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good point. We're all waiting for the Panther owners to express their thoughts on their new amplifier, but it still hasn't happened._

 

It will never happen unless someone here is willing to take the leap of faith

 futhermore this is head-fi not speaker-fi so the chance of a power amp review is even lower


----------



## punk_guy182

Does such a forum exist?


----------



## Haoting

You can always try AudiogoN (the High End Audio Community) AudiogoN high end audio auctions, classifieds, hifi chat, but over there Audio-Gd is unknown. 

 Actually, more famous high-end Chinese brands such as Dussun, Shanling, Opera-Consonance, Shengya, Xindak, and Jungson are discussed at AudiogoN.

 Although I am an Audio-Gd fan, what baffles me is why so many Head-Fi members just discuss Audio-Gd stuff when there is at least 10-12 excellent hi-fi companies coming out of China that get relatively little or no exposure here.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I am an Audio-Gd fan, what baffles me is why so many Head-Fi members just discuss Audio-Gd stuff when there is at least 10-12 excellent hi-fi companies coming out of China that get relatively little or no exposure here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you can always be the first to raise awareness by starting their thread


----------



## dBs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall343* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you can always be the first to raise awareness by starting their thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Indeed! Ill be looking for a great tube amp here soon and Id like to know more =D


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dBs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed! Ill be looking for a great tube amp here soon and Id like to know more =D_

 

You can PM Myloveamplifier, she knows a lot about Xiangsheng's tube amps.


----------



## Ricochet

Probably found Alvin’s impressions about Panther, not much but promising hehe.

VR-Zone IT & Lifestyle 
 Forum! - View Single Post - MO for Compass DAC


----------



## Ricochet

Out of interest, are there any western amp models similar to the Panther?
 If it’s possible to judge by description and schematics only?


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricochet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably found Alvin’s impressions about Panther, not much but promising hehe.

VR-Zone IT & Lifestyle 
 Forum! - View Single Post - MO for Compass DAC_

 

 Quote:


 It has a neutral sound..handle the mids & highs very well.. 
 

Indeed not much!


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, more famous high-end Chinese brands such as Dussun, Shanling, Opera-Consonance, Shengya, Xindak, and Jungson are discussed at AudiogoN.

 Although I am an Audio-Gd fan, what baffles me is why so many Head-Fi members just discuss Audio-Gd stuff when there is at least 10-12 excellent hi-fi companies coming out of China that get relatively little or no exposure here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do any other than Shanling make headphone amps or similar?


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do any other than Shanling make headphone amps or similar?_

 

The short answer is yes, they all compete with Audio-Gd whether it be head-amps, pre-amps, DACs, integrated amps, etc. Head-fi isn't just about head amps and headphones, and Audio-Gd surely isn't only a head-amp company. You would know all this if you weren't so busy promoting Audio-Gd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other great Chinese Hi-Fi companies that should get more attention include: Bada, Caiyin, Classic, Xiangsheng, Mingda, Yaqin, G&W, Bewitch, Little-Dot, Lite, Transcendere, Yulong, Yarland, etc.


----------



## punk_guy182

Little-Dot used to be the trend on this forum but now audio-GD is starting to be the new trend. Howver, I have to admit that they offer quality audio gear for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The short answer is yes, they all compete with Audio-Gd whether it be head-amps, pre-amps, DACs, integrated amps, etc. Head-fi isn't just about head amps and headphones, and Audio-Gd surely isn't only a head-amp company. You would know all this if you weren't so busy promoting Audio-Gd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There's no need for the attitude. I was just asking. And, yes, Head-fi is primarily about headphone-related hi-fi. Maybe the reason other companies aren't mentioned on here is that few, or very few people on here own or have owned gear from those companies. Chinese companies, from what I've seen, are most well-known in China and less so in English-speaking countries. The market is also different in both China and elsewhere.


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's no need for the attitude... Chinese companies, from what I've seen, are most well-known in China and less so in English-speaking countries. The market is also different in both China and elsewhere._

 

It was a joke. I had to since you are the Audio-GD super fanboy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just a matter of time before everyone realizes Chinese hi-fi (especially tube based audio equipment) offers the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's just a matter of time before everyone realises Chinese hi-fi (especially tube based audio equipment) offers the best bang for the buck._

 

Not when the equipment dies randomly (the Zero) or the assembly quality is poor (Little Dot when they were "flavour of the month"). If you read Skylab's latest review of a cheap Chinese amp, he said it had a fun sound, but wasn't very detailed. You pay for what you get. I suppose if you don't need a fancy case (as seems to be more popular with American and Euro manfacturers and customers) then I'm sure you can get some very good value gear from China. I'm sure you can get some rubbish too.

 Something else to add, it's kind of crazy to recommend gear or manufacturers one has no experience with. It's a disservice to people.


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not when the equipment dies randomly (the Zero) or the assembly quality is poor (Little Dot when they were "flavour of the month"). If you read Skylab's latest review of a cheap Chinese amp, he said it had a fun sound, but wasn't very detailed. You pay for what you get. I suppose if you don't need a fancy case (as seems to be more popular with American and Euro manfacturers and customers) then I'm sure you can get some very good value gear from China. I'm sure you can get some rubbish too.

 Something else to add, it's kind of crazy to recommend gear or manufacturers one has no experience with. It's a disservice to people._

 

Likewise, for you to put down "top-tier" (and Tianyun isn't top-tier) Chinese hi-fi manufacturers as having doubtful quality without having any experience with them is a disservice to readers too. Actually, Skylab does recommend many of the Chinese "top-tier" branded gear he's listened to, so for you to only promote "Audio-Gd" as the only trustworthy Chinese manufacturer is extremely biased and unfair.

 Dude, I'm just trying to be fair while your painting a broad stroke on most Chinese hi-fi companies as being unreliable and not worthy to mention. My opinions and observations are based on what I see is selling well in China (through Taobao listings), and what others have said on various hi-fi forums on the internet. 

 Poor Punkguy, I hope he can still sell his Little-Dot gear, now that Currawong has dissed their products. Nevertheless, Little-Dot still has a huge following, despite the "wrath of Currawong".


----------



## squall343

I am still waiting to see your xiangsheng or whatever vendor thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 EDIT : Just realised that you did not even own a headphone/earphone other than the ipod stock according to your profile ? I dunno what ur motives in *head*-fi also.


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall343* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 EDIT : Just realised that you did not even own a headphone/earphone other than the ipod stock according to your profile ? I dunno what ur motives in *head*-fi also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What? Are you some kind of snob? I don't own fancy headphones, so does that make you better than me? I'm a big fan and supporter of Chinese hi-fi because they offer great sound for the price, so I won't endorse only one manufacturer while dissing all others, but I can see Audio-Gd fanboys like yourself are into that. You don't mind if I have some of your popcorn, eh?


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What? Are you some kind of snob? I don't own fancy headphones, so does that make you better than me? I'm a big fan and supporter of Chinese hi-fi because they offer great sound for the price, so I won't endorse only one manufacturer while dissing all others, but I can see Audio-Gd fanboys like yourself are into that. You don't mind if I have some of your popcorn, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

this is *head*-fi in case you have not notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you just reconfirm my suspicious


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What? Are you some kind of snob? I don't own fancy headphones, so does that make you better than me? I'm a big fan and supporter of Chinese hi-fi because they offer great sound for the price, so I won't endorse only one manufacturer while dissing all others, but I can see Audio-Gd fanboys like yourself are into that. You don't mind if I have some of your popcorn, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 ...The point was not _fancy_ headphones, it was _good_ headphones

 -nkk


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall343* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this is *head*-fi in case you have not notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you just reconfirm my suspicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Squally, just a reminder that this thread is about integrated amplifiers, not head amps. Many head-fi threads pertain to DACs, speakers, and integrated amps, so you may want to get your eyes (or head) checked if you think Head-Fi is just about headphones and head amps. 

 I'm also a bit suspicious about people who don't post their location, like yourself. 

 Anyway, this thread is dead. 
 Btw, nice popcorn Squally, but I would lay off the Audio-Gd Kool-Aid for awhile.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Squally, just a reminder that this thread is about integrated amplifiers, not head amps. Many head-fi threads pertain to DACs, speakers, and integrated amps, so you may want to get your eyes (or head) checked if you think Head-Fi is just about headphones and head amps. 

 I'm also a bit suspicious about people who don't post their location, like yourself. 

 Anyway, this thread is dead. 
 Btw, nice popcorn Squally, but I would lay off the Audio-Gd Kool-Aid for awhile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

People can always easily tell what your motivation in joining head-fi is.

 *points to your posts

 as i always say last time, if u think your xiangsheng or whatever brand is good,
*Go ahead and start your thread*, no point coming coming to an Audio Gd thread and tell us that..not once but 20 times? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and please read the thread title before you post as i can't see any xiangsheng here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i quote Les
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahhh Yeahhhh!! 

 You keep on with that...

 You come to Head-Fi, just to let us all know what we been missin'.

 You don't Post about Headphones?

 Now isn't that just plain Bizarre...

 Have you thought about moving to Africa and curing Ebola...

 .

 ._

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/du...ml#post5492559


----------



## Haoting

squall343;5689670 said:
			
		

> People can always easily tell what your motivation in joining head-fi is.
> 
> Those posts easily identify me as a fanboy for more than one manufacturer, but your too dense to realize that.
> 
> ...


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People can always easily tell what your motivation in joining head-fi is.

 Those posts easily identify me as a fanboy for more than one manufacturer, but your too dense to realize that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And stop talking to me so I won't have to reply, and maybe this Panther thread can be more than just a Xiansheng commentary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw, thanks for the popcorn, Squally. It's been a good chat, but you've been pwned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

whatever


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Likewise, for you to put down "top-tier" (and Tianyun isn't top-tier) Chinese hi-fi manufacturers as having doubtful quality without having any experience with them is a disservice to readers too._

 

I owned a Little Dot MKV and a Zero, so I speak from experience. You, however, have not, and try to evade facts you don't like by attacking the people who write them.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Haoting, I really wish you would stop filling this thread with trash. You've only been here five minutes and all you have done is harp on about how great your whatever the hell it is called is and how it is better than Audio GD gear. You talk about "Audio GD fanboys" but it seems you are the biggest fanboy here. In case you hadn't noticed, this is an Audio GD Panther thread, not a generic Chinese integrated amp thread (Panther isn't even an integrated amp). Unless you are going to order a Panther in order to compare with your amp then why don't you go start your own thread and sing the praises of that ugly thing there instead. You've contributed nothing to this thread but promoting your amp and being argumentative. It'll be nice when someone here actually receives a Panther so that we can actually look at information regarding that instead of your incessant BS.


----------



## punk_guy182

Is anyone getting or has received a Panther? I am ordering one today. The wait is killing me and I just sold my power amp today.


----------



## ALL EARS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *techfreakazoid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So no one has tested the Panther to date? I'm contemplating between a dedicated amp and passive bookshelf speakers vs. active monitors via the Compass preamp outputs. Leaning towards the latter solution, though am curious of the Panther's performance._

 

I will let you know i have a compass/panther on its way, kingwa is doing the burn in now.
 ALL EARS


----------



## les_garten

I don't understand this Hoating character. From his first post at Head-Fi he acts like he's from the Hong Kong Chamber of Commerce. He started in the Compass thread shilling a Space Heater, errr, I mean Amplifier. Then he just shows up all over the place in threads to post about some OT piece of crap he's hawking. 

 Hoating, I just checked and Shill-Fi.com is not an open Domain name, someone beat you to it! Get a life, perhaps a clue will come with it...

 .


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand this Hoating character. From his first post at Head-Fi he acts like he's from the Hong Kong Chamber of Commerce. He started in the Compass thread shilling a Space Heater, errr, I mena Amplifier. Then he just shows up all over the place in threads to post about some OT piece of crap he's hawking. 

 Hoating, I just checked and Shill-Fi.com is not an open Domain name, someone beat you to it! Get a life, perhaps a clue will come with it...

 ._

 

Hey dude, can you stop bitching already and stick to the topic at hand? If you knew anything about Chinese branded gear, you would know Audio-Gd isn't the only high quality hi-fi manufacturer from China, and that's something I woul like everyone to know. 

 Btw, I am a fanboy of American/British/Danish/German/Japanese Hi-Fi too, but a lot of their good gear is a bit pricey for my budget.


----------



## Ricochet

I ordered my Panther 8/05 and still waiting.


----------



## MadMan007

Almost a month? Has it shipped yet?

 The Panther looks neat but I love my vintage silver-face full size amp too much to consider replacing it.


----------



## UncleDavid218

Where does one buy the Xiangsheng? I'm interested in one of these for my HSU HB-1 MKII.


----------



## szlnk

Panther disappeared from the main product page and from the price list.


----------



## punk_guy182

This is weird because I just ordered mine 5 days ago. I hope there is nothing wrong with the amp itself.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *szlnk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Panther disappeared from the main product page and from the price list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Still in the amps list:

http://www.audio-gd.com/enweb/Panther/Panther1.htm

 Email them and ask what's up (Why do I always repeat this?).


----------



## Ricochet

Finally got my tracking number from Cherry this morning.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricochet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally got my tracking number from Cherry this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

NICE! I hope I'll get mine shipped next moday.
 Do you know when you should receive it?
 Give us your impressions as soon as you can.


----------



## nomar

Tried to order Audio-gd Panther and got reply from Cherry that it's no more selling!
 I thought Panther was still relatively new product, don't know what's going on, Audio-Gd seems to be pulling and putting product as they wish.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tried to order Audio-gd Panther and got reply from Cherry that it's no more selling!
 I thought Panther was still relatively new product, don't know what's going on, Audio-Gd seems to be pulling and putting product as they wish._

 

Interesting, the Plot Sickens..

 There has been a lot of strange deals recently, like the C-8 coming off te pricelist.

 .


----------



## haloxt

You like to stir up controversy too much, les_garten. There's nothing to worry about, audio-gd just redesigns stuff a lot.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You like to stir up controversy too much, les_garten. There's nothing to worry about, audio-gd just redesigns stuff a lot._

 

Well, I'm not stirring anything up. I noticed the C-8 had stopped(and mentioned it earlier), then a Brand New product has feedback from "The Factory" that you can't order it anymore. Who has even received ONE yet? Don't you find that interesting?

 .


----------



## haloxt

People have ordered panthers and two are being delivered. And there's nothing mysterious about why the C-8 was taken off for the time being, it needs some upgrading to better compete with the Phoenix.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People have ordered panthers and two are being delivered. And there's nothing mysterious about why the C-8 was taken off for the time being, it needs some upgrading to better compete with the Phoenix._

 

LOOK, just go back and explain post # 98???

 .


----------



## haloxt

There's nothing to explain, some panthers were sold and now it's discontinued for the time being, most likely for redesign.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's nothing to explain, some panthers were sold and now it's discontinued for the time being, most likely for redesign._

 

LMAO!! That's you explanation/defense??

 .


----------



## punk_guy182

I'm a bit anxious. I just sent an email to Cherry to know what is going on.


----------



## Currawong

I think some of you guys are more interested in drumming up conspiracies than actually dropping an email to Kingwa to ask him what's happening. Maybe the truth would be too boring?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think some of you guys are more interested in drumming up conspiracies than actually dropping an email to Kingwa to ask him what's happening. Maybe the truth would be too boring?_

 

Hold on there Boba Louey!!

 There was a guy here who posted a Post from the Factory!!, It's not for sale, and that's it. It's not a an innuendo, its's not a conspiracy, it's not a Freakin' Ghost Story!! Re-Read the previous posts.

 What a freakin' Shill!! How else can you interpret this???


 .


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hold on there Boba Louey!!

 There was a guy here who posted a Post from the Factory!!, It's not for sale, and that's it. It's not a an innuendo, its's not a conspiracy, it's not a Freakin' Ghost Story!! Re-Read the previous posts.

 What a freakin' Shill!! How else can you interpret this???

 ._

 

Your own post, which is doing exactly as I described:

  Quote:


 Interesting, the Plot Sickens..

 There has been a lot of strange deals recently, like the C-8 coming off te pricelist. 
 

What I'm saying is, people seem to be in the habit of speculating things more than in the habit of wanting to know facts. Just like people asking about shipping times on the forums, when they should be asking in an email to the place that can give them the answers. Check the HD-800 review thread for more examples. It's a forum-wide issue.

 As usual though, you are starting up arguments with posts such as this: 

  Quote:


 LMAO!! That's you explanation/defense?? 
 

You need to get your head out of your arse sometime. Enjoy driving good people off of Head-fi with your grossly egotistic behaviour. You are on my ignore list from now on. At least I wont have to live with your anger problems, something you have no choice about.


----------



## punk_guy182

I received notice from Cherry that they took the Panther off the price list because they make only a certain amount of units per month. They sold 10 units for this month.

 Mine is in burn in process.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received notice from Cherry that they took the Panther off the price list because they make only a certain amount of units per month. They sold 10 units for this month.

 Mine is in burn in process. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Conspiracy solved


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received notice from Cherry that they took the Panther off the price list because they make only a certain amount of units per month. They sold 10 units for this month.

 Mine is in burn in process. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmmm, we'll see. That way of business handling is certainly unique.

 .


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your own post, which is doing exactly as I described:



 What I'm saying is, people seem to be in the habit of speculating things more than in the habit of wanting to know facts. Just like people asking about shipping times on the forums, when they should be asking in an email to the place that can give them the answers. Check the HD-800 review thread for more examples. It's a forum-wide issue.

 As usual though, you are starting up arguments with posts such as this: 



 You need to get your head out of your arse sometime. Enjoy driving good people off of Head-fi with your grossly egotistic behaviour. You are on my ignore list from now on. At least I wont have to live with your anger problems, something you have no choice about._

 

You hurt my feelings, but I'll find a way to Soldier on...

 .


----------



## IDB

Hi,

 I was also about ordering one to complete my Compass but Cherry informed that it is out of sale.
 I'am now considering a S-1 Integreted amp instead.
 But If they are suppose to restart production of Panther later, I'd better wait? 
 I've sent an email to Cherry, let's see what we can expect in the future concering Panther.


----------



## tim3320070

It seems they are trying not to get themselves over extended with orders but need to communicate that a little better. The S-1 is better than the Panther according to Kingwa (I asked this a few months ago).


----------



## tim3320070

It's a testiment to their popularity really


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tim3320070* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems they are trying not to get themselves over extended with orders but need to communicate that a little better. The S-1 is better than the Panther according to Kingwa (I asked this a few months ago)._

 

If that were true and they were still going to produce the panther, why wouldn't they just start a waiting list?

 .


----------



## szlnk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tim3320070* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The S-1 is better than the Panther according to Kingwa (I asked this a few months ago)._

 

Quote from the Panther product page: 

_Product Features:
 The Panther power amp is an upgraded model of our S-1 amp. It delivers neutral (monitor like) and slightly mellow sound with well expressed dynamics. The original circuits of panther was designed/built and have been on sale ever since 2005, and it is recognized and supported by many users. We have now redesigned the circuits and added a FET buffer input stage, which offers a more smooth sound and users can listen to music that is more clearer and detailed._

 So how can S-1 be better, if Panther is the upgraded model of S-1?

 Yes, I can ask Kingwa about this, but I'd rather wait for the first reviews/impressions. If it turns to be as good as Compass, then I will order one if it will be available.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tim3320070* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems they are trying not to get themselves over extended with orders but need to communicate that a little better. The S-1 is better than the Panther according to Kingwa (I asked this a few months ago)._

 

This is akward indeed and if that were to be true, I'd be quite mad.
 I hope Panther outperforms S-1. There weren't any reviews out and I based my purchase mostly on the info on their website which clearly says that the Panther is an upgraded version of the S-1 that delivers better sound.
 tim3320070: Can you verify that information and get back to us? I'm anxious to know if there was a misunderstanding.
 Also, I received notice from Cherry that they only make a certain number of Panther units per month. So I guess people will have to wait for next month.
 Mine was purchased on the 6th and it will be shipped on the 21st according to Cherry so there is a pretty good delay.


----------



## tim3320070

You know what, I apologize, I had it backwards, he told me what is on the website that the Panther is an improved S-1 but based on it somewhat and I remembered it wrong. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## punk_guy182

Understood. It clarifies things and I feel better now!


----------



## Currawong

I think people aren't used to small Chinese companies that don't just try and push as many units out the door as possible. It's certainly weird for me.


----------



## haloxt

I'm just glad audio-gd is designing audio gear and not explosives.


----------



## Drosera

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm just glad audio-gd is designing audio gear and not explosives._

 

Yeah, imagine, a 1000 hours of burn-in before it would actually explode.


----------



## IDB

In Fact, Cherry's answer is that Panther production is definitly stopped because they only sell 10 pcs last month.

 So, S1 for me.
 Have you ever read review about this one?


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IDB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In Fact, Cherry's answer is that Panther production is definitly stopped because they only sell 10 pcs last month.

 So, S1 for me.
 Have you ever read review about this one?_

 

Eric from France has posted his impressions over at the Audio-GD website. Have a look: ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1
 However, if you have a preamp like the Compass, I recommend that you go for the Panther instead. It is not an integrated amp but it has better SQ according to Kingwa.


----------



## Drosera

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IDB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In Fact, Cherry's answer is that Panther production is definitly stopped because they only sell 10 pcs last month._

 

Yeah, that's what I heard too. Seems a bit of a rash decision, to cancel before any first impressions have been reported. Oh well, Kingwa moves quick, as usual...


----------



## Ricochet

Limit edition of 10 amps, hehe.


----------



## IDB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eric from France has posted his impressions over at the Audio-GD website. Have a look: ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1
 However, if you have a preamp like the Compass, I recommend that you go for the Panther instead. It is not an integrated amp but it has better SQ according to Kingwa._

 

Thanks for the link. I've already seen this review.

 Something strange is that Cherry wrote me that S1 should be better than Panther. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I do not have the choice isn't it?


----------



## punk_guy182

I suggest you you ask the question directly to Kingwa because I think we are being badly informed.


----------



## insyte

wow only 10 amps sold. I was considering this power amp because of its price


----------



## Haoting

It's not surprising to me that the Panther didn't sell well. There is a few solid state integrated amplifiers (from Chinese manufacturers) that would be better choices in the $400 - $500 price range. Dussun and Jungson come to my mind quickly.

 Just do your own research, instead of believing in the hype. Oh, here comes the Audio-gd fanboys in 3-2-1.


----------



## haloxt

Haoting, have you even seen comparisons between Audio-gd power amps and Dussun and Jungson ones?


----------



## Ricochet

here we go again lol.


----------



## Ricochet

Finally the Panther is arrived this morning. Had only like half an hour to play before had to go to work unfortunately. No damage, all wrapped hundred times as usual.
 Got problem, there is humming noise I think coming from pre-amp, because when Compass is off the Panther is dead silent. Need investigate more before I start panic lol, I remember something about this issue and ground loop in old compass tread and need check all my cables one more time. Second problem – I hate place were I live now. Small shoe box room and I have to put speaker on wall brackets, very small distance from speakers to the couch were I listen, all sound mash up, need move to bigger space.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricochet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally the Panther is arrived this morning. Had only like half an hour to play before had to go to work unfortunately. No damage, all wrapped hundred times as usual.
 Got problem, there is humming noise I think coming from pre-amp, because when Compass is off the Panther is dead silent. Need investigate more before I start panic lol, I remember something about this issue and ground loop in old compass tread and need check all my cables one more time. Second problem – I hate place were I live now. Small shoe box room and I have to put speaker on wall brackets, very small distance from speakers to the couch were I listen, all sound mash up, need move to bigger space._

 

There is a known HUM issue with the Compass as a Pre-amp. Kind of Ironic when you consider the Panther is advertised with the Compass feeding it on the website. Ask Kingwa what the fix is, should be interesting.

 .


----------



## Ricochet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a known HUM issue with the Compass as a Pre-amp. 

 ._

 

Ohh nooo. I had an impression that was only couple ppl who had probs with pre amp.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricochet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ohh nooo. I had an impression that was only couple ppl who had probs with pre amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had the same problem with my previous power amp. I guess I'll have it again once I receive the Panther. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I emailed Kingwa and this is what he told me to do:  Quote:


 Do you have iron and can you solder some simple things?
 If you can ,you can see the pix, cut the two earth wirs of preamp output sockets. Connect the two preamp output sockets earth together.
 Re-connect a new earth wires like the pix, (from HP board to preamp output sockets. 
 

I sent him another email and this is what he replyed when I told him I had no soldering skills and equipment:
  Quote:


 The earth wires of Compass, there are two state.
 1, If users connect DAC output and preamp output to same extra power amp, the default is better.
 2, If users only connect preamp output to extra power amp, the new project ( I send you last email) is better. So it depend on you how to choice 
 

Anyhow, I don't understand why Kingwa hasn't thought this through before shipping the Compass. The Panther is being advertized as compatible and a good match for the Compass.


----------



## DoYouRight

Sad to see it die so early. I was really curious about one of these just because of the same form factor of my Compass!


----------



## insyte

Didn't know about the humming problem with the compass as preamp. I think this should have been QCed by Kingwa.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *insyte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Didn't know about the humming problem with the compass as preamp. I think this should have been QCed by Kingwa._

 

Wasn't really a QC issue, more a design issue. Originally it was not a pre-amp, it was added along the way. I haven't paid much attention to this along the way(because I have no need of it to be a pre), but I think the rewire to fix the Hum trades off something else. So you have to pick the function that is most important to you. I think the trade is minor though. I worked thru this with someone else a few weeks ago.

 .


----------



## IDB

Do you know if this problem with the Compass as a pre has been fixed on the newly manufactured Compass ?
 Or is it still needed to modify the wiring on all series?

 I'am about bying a power amp, may be not a good idea...


----------



## Currawong

I emailed Kingwa to ask him. The problem was, he was seeing some people connect both the DAC and pre-amp of the Compass to another amp, and so wired things accordingly. Unfortunately this is the reverse of normal, as one shouldn't be connecting a device twice to any other, and resulted in the hum from the pre-amp out. He's now reversed this decision.


----------



## curiousmurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ He's now reversed this decision._

 

Sorry Currawong but could you explain what you mean by this?


----------



## Currawong

He originally set up the grounding so that people who were plugging the Compass into an amp both using the DAC and pre-amp outputs wouldn't have hum issues. Unfortunately this was a mistake (by his own admission) causing people just using the pre-amp connection to experience hum when it was connected to a power amp. He's now fixed this.


----------



## Ricochet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wasn't really a QC issue, more a design issue. Originally it was not a pre-amp, it was added along the way. I haven't paid much attention to this along the way(because I have no need of it to be a pre), but I think the rewire to fix the Hum trades off something else. So you have to pick the function that is most important to you. I think the trade is minor though. I worked thru this with someone else a few weeks ago.

 ._

 

Could you please tell more about trade off pre/something else and what kind of loss.
 Don’t want to do re-wire and then reverse it back. Also is any one performed this re-wire and with what result?


----------



## punk_guy182

Ricochet: Can you tell us how the Panther sound slike?


----------



## Ricochet

Uhh ohh, hehe. As I said before I’m total noob and this my first stereo system, so don’t expect a lot please. I don’t even know how to describe correctly some of my listening experiences. To my ears Panther is very detailed, clear sounding not a lot of bass. Atm I use earth HDAM and soft 1 setting in Compass, speakers B&W 601s3 (which I bough from fellow headfier, many thanks), may be this is why system is bass shy. My room is small and speakers in awkward position on wall brackets above head level and too close to me when I sit on couch. So the imaging and sound stage is almost not existent because of that. Volume is about 9 -10 o’clock, if I turn it up more, sound almost piercing to my ears and too loud.
 On week end I’m planning re-wire Compass and will try Moon and Sun.

 P.S. But whatever I possibly missing I still enjoy a lot listening compass/panther combo. It much better my Logitech z5500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Atm it’s more exiting then just compass and HD600.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricochet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you please tell more about trade off pre/something else and what kind of loss.
 Don’t want to do re-wire and then reverse it back. Also is any one performed this re-wire and with what result?_

 

Curra just explained it above. I think you lose the option of doing something goofy. Since I don't use it as preamp, I didn't pay much attention to the detals.

 .


----------



## punk_guy182

Ricochet: Thanks for your impressions. I wonder how much burn-in time is required to have the Panther show its full potential. Perhaps the bass is shy at the moment but you'll be able to hear it more as the amp burns-in.


----------



## Ricochet

Last night was fiddling with speakers and I found out that they sound much much better when the top rotating part of bracket is not screwed to the bottom one very tightly. I guess all that vibrating energy from woofers had no where to escape and backfired and clashed all frequencies in one mess. So now with loose speakers on brackets the whole system sound just amassing, could't go to sleep till 2 AM and my wife who was sceptical she stayed with me and we sat on couch for two hours listening music lol. Wow I really like this combo now.


----------



## IDB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He originally set up the grounding so that people who were plugging the Compass into an amp both using the DAC and pre-amp outputs wouldn't have hum issues. Unfortunately this was a mistake (by his own admission) causing people just using the pre-amp connection to experience hum when it was connected to a power amp. He's now fixed this._

 

Sorry, there is something I don't understand may be because of my english:
 What is Hum?

 Also, I would like to know what you mean by Kingwa fixed this? All the new production is now modify before shipping? If yes since when?

 thanks!


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IDB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, there is something I don't understand may be because of my english:
 What is Hum?

 Also, I would like to know what you mean by Kingwa fixed this? All the new production is now modify before shipping? If yes since when?

 thanks!_

 

 Quote:


 hum 1 |həm|
 verb ( hummed , humming ) [ intrans. ]
 1 make a low, steady continuous sound like that of a bee : the computers hummed.
 • sing with closed lips : he hummed softly to himself | [ trans. ] she was humming a cheerful tune. 
 

All Audio-gd stuff I know of is made from when it's ordered (not pre-made as most manufacturers do), so when something is fixed, it's fixed from that moment onwards.


----------



## IDB

Ok. Thanks for the definition Currawong!

 But when was this issue fixed? I received my compass last month (Manufactured beg of may). Should I consider it's a "fixed" one?


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Now that the Panther is no more, and the S1 is the only Audio-GD alternative, can someone tell me how exactly this would be connected to the Compass? The S1 is an integrated amp, and therefore consists of a pre and power amp section correct? If you connected the Compass to this, surely the signal would be passing through two preamp sections - both the Compass and S1's preamps?


----------



## Currawong

You'd use the DAC output of the Compass.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You'd use the DAC output of the Compass._

 

in that case any idea what the preamp section of the S1 is like compared to the Compass'? Are they likely to be very similar? If connecting this way, will changing Compass opamps make any difference to the sound signature still?


----------



## punk_guy182

Regarding the preamp sections of the Compass and the S1, you'll have to ask Kingwa.
 Changing opamps will change sound signature.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Changing opamps will change sound signature._

 

Is that because only the HP amp section is discrete?


----------



## punk_guy182

Yes! HP amp section of the Compass is fully discreete and the sound signature is impressively neutral and it has a short soundstage.


----------



## punk_guy182

I have received my Panther today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I have only tested it for 5 minutes because it is too late and my neighbours are probably sleeping. I'll try it tomorrow and post some first impressions but don't expect too much because I'm a beginner at this. So far I can say that it sounds better than my previous amp: Little Dot T_150.
 Something I noticed is that when I turn off the Panther, the blue led stays on.

 Ricochet: Has the panther matured through out the time you used it?
 How much burning-in is required to have this baby show its full potential?
 Is your blue led still on when you turn off your Panther?


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have received my Panther today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have only tested it for 5 minutes because it is too late and my neighbours are probably sleeping. I'll try it tomorrow and post some first impressions but don't expect too much because I'm a beginner at this. So far I can say that it sounds better than my previous amp: Little Dot T_150.
 Something I noticed is that when I turn off the Panther, the blue led stays on.

 Ricochet: Has the panther matured through out the time you used it?
 How much burning-in is required to have this baby show its full potential?
 Is your blue led still on when you turn off your Panther?_

 

Does the blue led slowly go out after a few sec? or it stay on throughout after u off it?


----------



## Ricochet

Yep it does stays on for 10-15 sec and then it slowly decay.
 Also when I press power button the Panther doesn’t go on strait away, there some sort off click in a few sec after button pushed and then it goes on. Same when I power it off. I guess its some kind delay thingy for protection.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricochet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep it does stays on for 10-15 sec and then it slowly decay.
 Also when I press power button the Panther doesn’t go on strait away, there some sort off click in a few sec after button pushed and then it goes on. Same when I power it off. I guess its some kind delay thingy for protection._

 

this is normal

 same case with my dac19mk3


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricochet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep it does stays on for 10-15 sec and then it slowly decay.
 Also when I press power button the Panther doesn’t go on strait away, there some sort off click in a few sec after button pushed and then it goes on. Same when I power it off. I guess its some kind delay thingy for protection._

 

Okay I have the same thing also.
 Is your Panther sounding the same now compared to when you first received it?


----------



## ALL EARS

First im excited,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Second what happend to the compass thread last time i was here it was rolling ! as i was catching up in this panther thread im a bit confused. the S1 is taking place of panther? i need to get straiten out.


----------



## punk_guy182

WOW! 
 This amp is running extremely hot! Without exageration, I cannot hold my hand on the left panel for more than 2 seconds or else I would have a 3rd degree burn on my hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My compass is on top of it and perhaps I should put it somewhere else.

 Sound impressions with the Compass setup in neutral mode with Earth OPA are:

 0hours: Sound is muffled, highs are very present, lows and bass almost totally absent, mids are not very present, soundstage is short. Sound is however, detailed and very sweet and somewhat musical I guess (sweet = musical?).

 15hours: OMG! sound has totally changed. Bass and lows are very very very present. Highs have gone very shy and the mids are stil absent. Soundstage has dramatically widened both in width and in 3-D. The soundsatge reminds me of the cavernous Little Dot MK IV SE. Sound feels a lot more powerful but somehow still muffled. I used the soundtrack of Angel and Demons in FLAC format for this second sound evaluation.

 That's it for now guys. I'd like to have some feedback to know if I'm doing this right or not.
 I am satisfied so far and I can't wait to witness this baby grow to its full capacity.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ALL EARS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First im excited,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Second what happend to the compass thread last time i was here it was rolling ! as i was catching up in this panther thread im a bit confused. the S1 is taking place of panther? i need to get straiten out._

 

From what Cherry told me, Audio-GD builds certain amounts of Panther units per month. Another head-fier specified that Kingwa decided to abandon the Panther because of lack of interest from customers.
 S1 is the predecessor of the Panther which is an integrated amp. Panther is an upgrated power amp of the S1.

 Can you share some impressions on the sound of the Panther?


----------



## ALL EARS

Thanks punk guy for the update. that heat thing thats going on, when i get the compass and panther set up i will be feeling for the heat hope it dose not hinder the components of the amp ,i will test mine with a infra red lazer that measures
 surface heat to 2000 deg. From measuring heat on my BBQ pit and when you say you can hold your hand on the side for just a couple seconds it tells me
 your unit is over 200+ degree's. being i have little time my compass /panther
 has been in the closet for a week now, told Kingwa about having time to burn in, the good guy he is has burned in my gears for 300 hours. So i have the 2 gears from the factory with 300 hrs. of burn in. my impressions may be a little different than the people with the 100 hour factory burn in. keep us posted hope its just a phase the compass is going through. i will post back with operating temps at 300hr. burn in mark.


----------



## punk_guy182

I'm reviving this thread because the Audio-GD Panther has reapeared on the amplifier section of the Audio-GD website. http://www.audio-gd.com/enweb/en-amp.htm

 This is a great power amp and it offers great synergy with the Compass. The fun factor is definetely there when listening to music and bass is awesome.
 However, make sure to remind Kingwa to rewire his Compass correctly in order to get rid of the ground loop.

 Punk.


----------



## scootermafia

Yeah, I want the pants off one. I bought an inexpensive T-amp for my 2nd room setup and just for experimentation, but for my main setup in my listening room I'm going to do a Panther with the Phoenix preamp and DAC8/Ref1 and Diverter, going to my Klipsch 8" reference bookshelfs. Need to DIY some speaker cables, what a nuisance. Kingwa shouldn't kill the Panther, it's appealing as it's their only non-insane power amp (I'm not up for a $1000 80 pounder yet, that's overkill)


----------



## punk_guy182

Scooter: I felt that the Panther was a better match with Compass. Much more bass, dynamics and pleasure. I like listening to some heavy stuff or techno/dance music.
 I should give it another try with better RCA interconnects and I have some Audio-GD power chords coming along also.

 Phoenix is a bit flat with Panther but I should give it another try before making a final judgement.

 Did you ask Kingwa to make you one?


----------



## Haoting

What does it mean when there is a humming sound through my speakers which is being produced by my amplifier? My Xiangsheng H-80BIII hybrid tube amplifier still plays the music, but now there is a buzz in the background which is especially noticeable when I'm not playing any music or when playing softer music.


----------



## punk_guy182

You can hear the hum while no music is playing but the hum is still present when playing music. It is just less noticeable.
 The hum might be caused by a ground loop. Early versions of the Compass (final version) had a some problems in the wiring and thus caused a ground loop when put in Pre-Amp mode. A simple tweak can correct this with a wire and some simple soldering. If you have the Panther and a ground loop, I would look somewhere else to find the cause of this. Panther is not responsible for having a ground loop IMO.


----------



## Haoting

I unplugged the DVD cables from my Xianghsheng H-80BIII hybrid tube amplifier and the humming sound disappeared, so the problem was due to my cheap DVD cables. Now I know that good quality cables are very important!


----------



## scootermafia

I'm rocking a t-amp for now...but we'll see


----------



## slytown

I'm looking into getting this as my next upgrade. Just to clarify, you ran out of the pre-amp out of the Compass into the Panther, then back out into the line in on the Compass? I have powered speakers that I just run from the DAC out right now.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I unplugged the DVD cables from my Xianghsheng H-80BIII hybrid tube amplifier and the humming sound disappeared, so the problem was due to my cheap DVD cables. Now I know that good quality cables are very important! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Chances are you have a ground loop, get a cheater plug and rotate it to change the polarity. I expect the hum will go away in one of the positions.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slytown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking into getting this as my next upgrade. Just to clarify, you ran out of the pre-amp out of the Compass into the Panther, then back out into the line in on the Compass? I have powered speakers that I just run from the DAC out right now._

 

I ran The Panther with the Compass in Preamp mode.
 The Panther is a great power amplifier to feed passive speakers and not active speakers.
 I don't know what would be the result in coupling the Panther with active (powered) speakers. My guess is that you will seriously damage your speakers.
 Compass could be a great PreAmp for your active speakers which feed themselves the power required so there is no need for a power amp.

 For specifications: Compass & Panther


----------



## slytown

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ran The Panther with the Compass in Preamp mode.
 The Panther is a great power amplifier to feed passive speakers and not active speakers.
 I don't know what would be the result in coupling the Panther with active (powered) speakers. My guess is that you will seriously damage your speakers.
 Compass could be a great PreAmp for your active speakers which feed themselves the power required so there is no need for a power amp.

 For specifications: Compass & Panther_

 

I know that. I meant just using the Panther as a headphone amp, not for my speakers. Right now I have my powered speakers running just out my DAC.

 So you just use the Panther as a power amp for passive speakers and don't use it with your headphones? I just wondered if you left the Panther out of that equation and only used it for speakers. If it's not an upgrade I can use with passive speakers *and* headphones I'll just look into something else.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slytown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know that. I meant just using the Panther as a headphone amp, not for my speakers. Right now I have my powered speakers running just out my DAC.

 So you just use the Panther as a power amp for passive speakers and don't use it with your headphones? I just wondered if you left the Panther out of that equation and only used it for speakers. If it's not an upgrade I can use with passive speakers *and* headphones I'll just look into something else._

 

Did you take a look at the link I gave you?
 If not, I recommend that you take a look and that will answer all your questions.
 Panther is a Power amplifier and not a headphone amplifier. It has 1 pair or RCA inputs and 1 pair of stereo speaker outputs. It is not an integrated amplifier so it does not have a volume controler. You need to use it with a Pre-amp in order to control the volume (Compass). It has no headphone jack also.

 Just have a look at the pictures. You don,t have to read the whole thing.
 Also you are in the power amp section and not the headphone amp section.


----------



## Haoting

*Update:* *I bought a Xiangsheng H-80BII amplifier (in China) which has a voltage switch in the back, but it does not work in North America. **I was disappointed to find this out after returning to Canada. *

*Until Xiangsheng sends me a step up/down transformer or helps rectify the situation, I will not recommend Xiangsheng products to anyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## punk_guy182

Wrong thread buddy!


----------



## thelsuman

Has anyone posted review comments for the Audio-gd Panther? Just curious, as I've not been able to find much. I've heard it pairs well with the Compass, but was also wondering about synergies with passive speakers (i.e., does it work well with certain bookshelf speakers).


----------



## punk_guy182

No review has been written about the Panther. In fact, very few people own it.
 I have the Panther and I use it with the PSB B25 speakers.
 I really enjoy this amp because it is very powerful and it can drive almost any power hungry bookself speakers IMO.
 I previously owned the Little Dot T_150 and I find the Panther to be a better performer overall. It is a tad sweeter and bassier and offers a strong detailed sound.
 The Panther is to be used only with a PreAmp like the Compass or others and a pair of passive speakers.
 I also found that upgrading my BJC LC-1 interconnects to something better with this amp improved the SQ by a fair margin.
 Finally, I like its looks and its name.


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wrong thread buddy!_

 

Not really, since Xiangsheng used this thread and my earlier comments as an endorsment (which I no longer support) to sell their products as seen in the link below. 

Hefei XiangSheng Electronic Co.,Ltd - Products - Headphone Amplifier - H-80BIII Tube/transistor hybrid amplifier

 Anyway, judging by the inactivity of this thread, very few people are interested in Audio-Gd's Panther or Xiangsheng's tube amps.


----------

